# 2x 6ft vivariums for sale



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

2x 6ft vivariums for sale
Both are joiner made and only a few months ago
Both have ceramic light fittings and build guards fitted...plus new tube heaters...
looking for £120 each or £200 for the pair
I can supply thermostat's if required
collection only from sheffield


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

ive been looking for one or twoof these what are the dimenasions 6'x?'x?'


----------



## flamemc (Apr 17, 2009)

*charles*

I am interested in the tank for my snake, please email me your details


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

reptismail said:


> ive been looking for one or twoof these what are the dimenasions 6'x?'x?'


 Hi the full dimensions are 6ft x 2ft x 2ft....they both have solid backs too not the cheap stuff the rep shops sell:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

you might do better in classifieds!!:whistling2:


----------

